# pktsetup still needed for writing on dvd-ram?

## bernd_b

Hello,

I thought of using my old dvd-rams and remembered that I have to use pktsetup to speed up writing (instead of a simple mount)

(https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-537124-highlight-udev+packet+writing.html).

But I cannot find a package delivering pktsetup in portage anymore   :Shocked:   :Embarassed:   :Shocked: 

Im a too blind? Is compiling the module "pktcdvd" into the kernel and mounting the dvd-ram like this

```
mount -t udf -o rw,async,noatime,users,unhide  /dev/hdd /dvdram
```

just enough?

Or should udev create the /dev/pktcdvd/... -devices?  I don't have them .....

----------

## eccerr0r

I thought dvd-ram theoretically should work without pktsetup, but dvd-r/w needs it and dvd+r/w may or may not...  Not sure.  Maybe it is just for speed benefit of using larger packets...

Anyway pktsetup appears to be installed in my sys-fs/udftools-1.0.0b-r6 package...

----------

## bernd_b

Thanks for your hint. I installed udftools which supplied the init-script /etc/init.d/pktcdvd. This scripts created the needed devices under /dev/pktcdvd/

I am still unsure like you if these devices are needed at all for dvd-ram, but in the end it seems more structured to have a device for packet writing and another for the usual access. But maybe the magic is done automatic with dvd-ram ......

----------

## cyrillic

Last time I played around with this (and it was a while ago), the two media types that could be used "raw" were DVD-RAM and DVD+RW.

All other media types CD(-R,-RW) DVD(-R,-RW,+R) needed some sort of packet writing software.

----------

## salahx

You do not HAVE do use pktcdvd for DVD-RAM or DVD+RW, but its highly recommended anyway, because without them its much, much slower. Note, however, the pksetup utility is deprecated, it can now be done through sysfs though shell scritps called "pktcdvd" (see Documentation/cdrom/packet-writing.txt ).

----------

